# Estação Meteorológica de Marvila [C.M.A.M] (12/09/2008)



## Daniel Vilão (10 Abr 2009 às 13:17)

*Estação Meteorológica de Marvila - Lisboa [C.M.A.M] (12/09/2008)*

Aqui ficam algumas fotografias da Estação Meteorológica de Marvila, uma Campbell, instalada no cimo do posto pertencente ao Centro de Monitorização Ambiental de Marvila.
A estação está sob a administração da Junta de Freguesia de Marvila e os seus dados não estão disponíveis ao público, servindo apenas para estudo e monitorização ambiental da zona.
As fotografias foram tiradas no dia 12 de Setembro de 2008, mas já conhecia esta estação desde fins de 2007, apesar de só agora me ter lembrado de publicar as fotografias.


----------



## Z13 (11 Abr 2009 às 23:46)




----------

